# Couch?



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've let Olive on the couch from day 1 and i don't have an issue with that. I do want to make sure that she only comes on the couch when invited so I started off only letting her up sometimes. Well of course that turned in to me letting her up whenever she scratched at me. Bad thing to start because the little bum started biting at my toe to get up here! For the last 2 days I've been doing a firm "off" when she wants up on the couch. She doesn't mind during the day (I'm rarely on the couch anyways), but lots of pouting at night and she's making me feel guilty! She is currently sleeping on the hard floor outside of the room I'm in because I've told her "off" the last 3 times she's wanted up. She is the one that decided to leave the room. She has a bed in here she could sleep in. I think she is sleeping out of the room as a "screw you mom". She's making me sad. 

Should i put a stop to all couch time for now or is it ok to let her up sometimes and tell her off other times? I don't want her biting at my toe when i'm on the couch. It hurts!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we started off with permission only on the couch....but she soon was big enough to jump up on her own. I decided that as long as she moves if humans want to sit down, then i am fine with her being up there whenever she wants. It is really a personal choice. tho I think it could get confusing to them to only get up when we say it is ok. But give it a shot.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine always go on the couch, they love to cuddle up with us. My couch is leather and any dirt or mud they might leave I just wipe off with my leather wipes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I think it is up to you to decide if she can get up but only when you want her too, definitely not when she claws or bites. I guess it maybe worth just keeping her off for a while till she stops pestering you to get up anyway. I am thinking of having a blanket that hopefully Dudley will learn is his and that if it is on the sofa he can go on it but not otherwise, I hope that will help if I take him to other houses. May not be that easy but I will try anyway. If she lays down by your feet anytime make sure you stroke her and tell her good girl.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've let Biscuit on the sofa from day 1 and have a blanket there for him - although have become more relaxed about that now! He still can't jump on the sofa but jumps up against it and I just lift him up whenever he wants to come up. I've decided life's to short on this one. You'll probably find that as Olive gets older, she'll prefer to sleep on the floor/bed anyway. Biscuit has limited tolerance on the sofa when we're all on it and will usually jump off at some point to find his own spot - like a grumpy old man!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We let left Saffi onto the sofa with us too - however she goes back on the floor if she starts 'killing' the cushion or if the cats are having their cuddles. If we ignore her she trots off to her crate and doesn't seem that bothered.

Not sure what will happen when she can jump up by herself. I've read that dogs can't learn 'conditions' - they either learn 'yes' or 'no' to things.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I to have allowed Sami on the couch since day 1. He has his blanket that he gravitates to and will take siestas when he is tired. He has stairs to go onto the couch and jumps down on his own. So far he has never attempted any damage, we still watch him closely and he is not allowed in the living area when we are not home, he stays in the gated kitchen. Do other pups watch TV? He will seem to be watching at times, and likes to watch Lady and the Tramp DVD! The last time we put in in he plopped down at the end of the couch (his favorite place) and watched until he fell asleep.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hubby said no to couch, but relented after all of 2 days. We did try to make it, only when we're on the couch, but that seems a tough one for them to understand  We do have a blanket that we try to encourage her to sit on which works if we're around. But she can get up by herself and will sometimes sit on the cool leather instead.

I think because they don't moult or leave hairs everywhere the rules seem to change with dog not usually be allowed on furniture or beds. They're just way to cute to say no to.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and so loving too that you just want a cockapoo snuggle all the time.....the day we got her it was no to the couch, and no the the bed. Now a year and a half later, she has her spot next to me on the couch, and sleeps in our bed at night


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

See I don't want to "ban" her from the couch. Like others have said that is when i like to cuddle with her most! I just don't want her biting at me or scratching at me to get on the couch. I was wondering if you could do it on an invite only type thing, but i thought it might confuse her. Seriously it's torture when bites my toe! Her teeth have gotten so sharp!

I guess I'll just continue to let her on the couch when she wants. Would making her sit before she comes on help?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the moment she is big enough to jump, she wont be biting your toe to get up, tho I do think you should not reward her for biting your toe, so maybe get her to sit, to calm her for a second.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> See I don't want to "ban" her from the couch. Like others have said that is when i like to cuddle with her most! I just don't want her biting at me or scratching at me to get on the couch. I was wondering if you could do it on an invite only type thing, but i thought it might confuse her. Seriously it's torture when bites my toe! Her teeth have gotten so sharp!
> 
> I guess I'll just continue to let her on the couch when she wants. Would making her sit before she comes on help?


Yes get her to sit first. That will then become an invitation. I can't really comment. Nacho jumps on my head when i'm on the sofa. He prefers my head than the comfy leather sofa. Not ideal now he is 9.5kg  

However when a person wants to sit down, he knows to get down. He just does it automatically xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

We have let Bo come on the sofa since we got her, but only if she was sitting on the floor, not jumping up. She's 16 weeks now though and this week has been able to jump onto the sofa on her own. If she starts biting the cushion she gets put on the floor again. I love cuddling her in the evening when she's all sleepy.


----------

